# I have an anxious hedgie and don't know what to do!



## pb.njenna (Dec 19, 2015)

We adopted our hedgehog, Eduardo, from a coworker when he was 6 months old. I can't attest to the condition of his previous home, but he's super distrusting and anxious when anything touches him. We've made him a sanctuary to run around in with tunnels and his wheel and his favourite tshirts, which he really seems to enjoy, but he's still aggressive and anxious whenever we try to take him out of his cage or go anywhere near him. We've been taking him out every day hoping it would help get him used to us to no avail so we're getting desperate!

When we do get him out he never wants to hang out in our laps (even for sleeping) or stay in our hands for long. We were thinking it would take a while considering we were putting him in a completely different environment, but it's been a few months with seemingly no change. Help!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Is he acting defensive or aggressive? What does he do? 
When he's out with you and doesn't want to sit on you, is he wanting to explore?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It can take up to a year, with daily handling, for a hedgehog that hasn't been socialized to adjust to being handled. Some can take even longer. Just make sure you handle him for at least 30 minutes every day, preferably at the same time.


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

When are you trying to hold the hedgehog? If you get a hedgehog out he's likely gonna wanna explore and not sit in your hands =) I let my hedgehog run and wheel and eat and then when he finally goes to hide and relax I take him and we sit and bond, but even then, sometimes he will want to run away. You never know, he might just need to pee even, and is trying to get away from his "spot".

Also I don't think any hedgehog will stay in hands for too long, wrapped up in a fleece they will like and sit there. Did you getting your hedgehog out when he's sleeping and slowly waking him up and then giving him a treat?? and then maybe putting him in a fleece and laying down with him on your chest, eventually he will get really used to you that way I think.


I am afraid hedgehogs in general just don't like being touched. I believe hedgehogs live in some sort of a "protect mode" being a prey animal and all, and any sudden touching makes them uneasy I would believe. 

I thought my hedgehog Floyd was grumpy too because he would freak out at every slight movement when we were bonding but then I figured that's just the way he is. 

I've had him since May this year and still I need to move very carefully when he's sitting on my lap, or he will huff and puff. 

I learned to live with his "grumpyness" but really he's just a big chicken, but I can see he's not scared of me, I can put my nose to his and pet him slightly, even near his eyes where "eyebrows" turn to quills.


----------

